# Selling my Mustang



## Markg2 (Jul 1, 2009)

2 questions--

What's a decent approximate market value on a very slightly used SS MK IV and what's likely the safest, easiest way to sell it?

Mark


----------



## casurvivor (Jan 23, 2015)

I would check in places like Gun Broker to get an idea


----------



## BackyardCowboy (Aug 27, 2014)

Guns for Sale - Online Gun Auction - Buy Guns at GunBroker.com


----------

